# Post your desktop computer specs!



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I haven't seen a thread like this at Geek Central so I thought I'd start one.

Here's mine:

Lian Li PC-60 Aluminum Case
Athlon X2 4200+ CPU
2 x 1MB PC3200RAM
Chaintech VNF4 Ultra motherboard
ATI Radeon X1800XT
2 x 36GB Raptor HDs in RAID-0 mode
Plextor PX-716SA SATA DVD-RW drive
Turtle Beach Santa Cruz Soundcard
Wireless Network Card
Seasonic S12 500w power supply
case fans and a couple of cold cathode lights to light up the insides of my computer


Yeah that's all put together my your truly. Pretty geeky, huh  

Feel free to post your specs too!


----------



## The_Godfather (Apr 21, 2006)

Mine is too inferior to be compared with your intergalactic spaceship of a PC.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

My computer is a couple of years old now but still going strong.If I can still remember the specs....I believe they are something like:
Asus K8N Motherboard
Two 80MB 10K Raptor Hard Drives in Raid 0
ATI 9800 Pro Video Card
Santa Cruz Sound Card
1 GB Corsair 3200 400 mhz. Memory 512X2
Lian Li Black Aluminum Case with 4 fans
Antec True480 Power Supply
AMD 3400 CPU
52X CD and 16X DVD Drives
Logitech Cordless Mouse and Keyboard


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

ops 
AMD64 2800+
Powercolor Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB
Asus K8N (nforce3 250)
Kingston KVR 256MB x 2 PC3200 RAM
80 + 20GB ATA HDD (Samsung SP0802N, Seagate ST320413A)
NEC ND1000A DVD+RW
DLink DSL 502T Router


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

hehe. i'll be a nerd and might post pics of the my case's interior later on.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Not being a hardware geek I have no idea what 99% of the above means, but I can say this much about my computer:
Intel Celeron 2.66 GHz
512 MB RAM
DVD/CD-RW (52x32x52x16x)
80 GB hard drive

It only cost me $300 to custom-order it like that (in February '05), which was as you can see the only factor I was very concerned about. 

Edit: And shortly after posting that, it died. I think it's the CPU that commited suicide, hopefully I'll be able to read the hard drive. Oh well.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha, i really have no idea what computer specs are or what any of the above means. can someone explain it to me?


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

pc-60 (no windows, just the plain stock pc60)
4800+ (swiftech waterblock + thermochill pa160 radiator)
7800GTX
2x512mb 222
msi k8n neo4 plat
seasonic s12-430
turtle beach santa cruz
74gb raptor
300gb maxtor
tdk 8x cd/dvdrw

+

1.0ghz Ti Powerbook.

god i want a macbookpro so bad.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Pentium III (Coppermine, I think) 500Mhz
OEM Motherboard & PSU
256MB PC100
Sound Blaster Live! Value
Maxtor 40GB EIDE HD
S3 ViRGE DX/GX~
Windows 2000 Pro SP4

I'm currently in the process of building a new one so I can have my own comp and sample a few games. =x


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Just finished upgrading my system over the weekend 

Here are the new specs:

same cpu, RAM, and storage drives as above except I use the onboard soundcard now on my motherboard.

The only parts have changed are the motherboard and video cards. I now use an Abit AT8 32X motherboard also with two X1800 Radeon videocards in Crossfire mode. Call me crazy for spending all this money on computer upgrades, but I like playing my computer games at high graphic settings. Better than support a drug habit like heroin or cocaine as I say...


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

nice gfx setup 
do those x1800's support that new physics processing in SLI?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Specs are good and all, but the best thing about my computer is that it's nearly silent 

This is through the use of slow-spinning 120mm case fans and several aftermarket fan/heatsink combos for the internal parts.

It's not the fastest machine on this thread, but it's also over a year old and I haven't put any money into it 

For the spex geex: Athlon 3800+/2GB Corsair 2-2-2-5 RAM with activity lights/2x74GB Raptors in RAID 0/Overclocked GeForce 6800/Lian-Li Black Aluminum case with foam noise dampening/20.1" DVI LCD primary monitor/17" DVI LCD secondary monitor

-Ryan


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh believe me, my computer is silent . My heatsink has a 120mm fan with fan controller running at slowest rpm setting, a 92mm top blowhole fan running at the slowest rpm setting, and two front case fans hooked up to a fanbus running at the slowest rpm setting. Yes I'm one of those who get very annoyed with high pitched sounds of case fans running at high speed. At one point I was even watercooling since I was overclocking at the time. I don't really like Dell desktop computers, but I saw a demo using a Dell tower computer at a computer store one day and it was so damn quiet. I was jealous. hahaha.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

microbe said:


> nice gfx setup
> do those x1800's support that new physics processing in SLI?


I think so. At least now I can play games like BattleField 2 and F.E.A.R. and pretty much the highest graphics setting and still have great framerates. Now I'm exciting about buying games with my new setup just to stare at the pretty graphics :lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Cheap case
AMD Athlon 2800+ - Slightly overclocked to 2.13Ghz
MSI Apollo KT600 - FSB at 170Mhz x2
1024MB of Kingston VR PC3200 - Underclocked to 170Mhz x2. Tight timings.
Nvidia FX5900 NU 128MB - Soft modded to a FX5950U.
Creative Audigy 
Maxtor 80GB HD and Maxtor 120GB HD - 
Aspire AS 520W
Pioneer DVD - Not sure on speed.
HP CD writer 9100 - Again not sure on speed.

My computer is aging but it can play at fairly high graphic settings in even the most demanding games. I spent much time tweaking it before. It actually took some thinking to remember what I had. I havn't touched my computer hardware or settings in at least 6 months.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Not bad everyone. Nice to see some AMD users here  Keep the specs coming.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Since my previously posted specs blew up last Sunday (I think the CPU melted down into a pool of liquid metal, considering it had long-term fan issues and sometimes shut itself off with a temperature warning), here are my brand new ordered-but-not-yet-arrived specs:

HP Pavilion a1200e Desktop PC
AMD Sempron 3200+ (1.8GHz / 256KB L2 cache)
256MB DDR-400MHz SDRAM (but I'll be transfering 512 MB from the smoldering wreck for a total of 768 MB)
80GB SATA Hard Drive
Double Layer 16X max. DVD +/-R/RW drive
2 USB 2.0, 1 FireWire IEEE 1394 ports
HP Stereo Speakers
Integrated ATI Radeon Xpress HyperMemory
Integrated 5.1 Capable Sound w/ front audio ports

I'm going with AMD because I hear they run cooler, and I've just had a bad experience with heat. Besides, the Athlon CPU is one of the few things that still works on my old laptop.

I sincerely hope I won't be posting again in this thread.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

lots of knowledgable SAD geeks! maybe it goes hand in hand?


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

> Yeah that's all put together my your truly. Pretty geeky, huh Wink


:lol :lol Yes. it doesn't get geeker than this. But it's good to see our Geek forum elevated to the deserved levels..

but i though i'd go one step further and print a chunk from my environment variables. (not very useful though)...

PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=x86
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 7, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=15
PROCESSOR_REVISION=0207
PORNO_ROOT=C:\
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
PROMPT=$P$G
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\WINNT
TEMP=C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp
TMP=C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp
USERDOMAIN=LENIN
USERNAME=Administrator
USERPROFILE=C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator
windir=C:\WINNT


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Environment variables aren't geeky enough. Just to be geekier I'll finger myself, as dirty as that may sound:

```
[[email protected] ~]$ finger paul
Login: paul                             Name: Paul
Directory: /home/paul                   Shell: /bin/bash
On since Thu Apr 27 20:19 (PDT) on :0 (messages off)
On since Thu Apr 27 20:19 (PDT) on pts/1   13 hours 8 minutes idle
On since Fri Apr 28 09:27 (PDT) on pts/2 (messages off)
No mail.
No Plan.
[[email protected] ~]$
```


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

All I know is I have a brand new Dell Inspiron B140 Notebook. I used to know the processing speed and memory and crap like that when I bought it because it was important at the time. I have no idea now.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hah. Here's my "new" comp. The emphasis of this build was cheapness and convenience--charged my debit card all the way to the last cent. +_- I had the drives already.

17" NEC AccuSync 70 Monitor (CRT)
EPoX 8KMMI (neat board~)
AMD Duron 1.8 (Applebred) 1.8/266
256MB PC2100 Kingston ValueRAM
20GB WD Harddrive;DVD-ROM;CD-RW;Floppy
Generic "MicroATX" case with a mediocre 300 watt PSU. I bought a MicroATX PSU not knowing the case took standard ATX. I didn't want to return it so I have a little micro-PSU sticking out the back of the case with some styrofoam peanuts stuffed in between the gaps. Things always work out like this for some reason--it works, anyway. 

And of course, my SoundBlaster Live! Value (it's been in three different comps now).

Now that I have more money in my account, I bought another stick of RAM and a used nVidia FX 5200 with the hope that I might mess around some with EVE online, and maybe guild wars.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mine's a pretty basic Dell Dimension 2400 system with a few simple upgrades. All I use it for is the internet and occasionaly burning CD's, so it works plenty fine for my needs.

Intel Pentium 4 processor 2.8 GHz
512 RAM
80 GB hard drive
Sound Blaster Live! sound card
16X DVD rom and 48X CDRW drive
Dell speakers, keyboard, and mouse


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Well a few things changed since I first posted this. I have a 20.1 widescreen Viewsonic LCD monitor now (it replaced a 19in BenQ that I was previously using) and I have an ATI Crossfire setup now. Playing games with the graphics settings turned up on a widescreen monitor and on a dual-gpu setup is pretty darn sweet if you ask me. Now it's totally worth spending money on games now. I was able to fight it for awhile, but I think I've been bitten with the computer upgrade bug  .


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Once I get ahold of A camera I will post some pic's.

Case: Black Raidmax Smilodon Med
Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Intel CPU fan, 4 80mm fans 1 120mm intake
PCU: Intel E6750 2.66G 1333FSB
RAM: 2x1G DDR2 PC6400 Memory
Mobo: ASUS P5N-E SLI NFORCE 650I 
PSU: CoolerMaster 600watt Extreme Pwr
Sound: SB X-FI Xtreme Audio
Graphics: EVGA Geforce 8800GT 512MB PCI-E
HD: 250GB Sata II 3.GB 7200RPM 8MB
CD Drives: 1x 16X DVD ROM, 1x 20X DVDRW
NIC: Intel Gig Blast-T
Monitor: Acer 22" AL2216W
Mouse: Razor DeathAdder
Keyboard: Microsoft Comfort Keyboard 2000 v1.0
Speakers: 2 Creative lab speakers w/sub ($20.)
OS: Win Vista Home Premium 32-Bit..

I love this computer. I heard reviews of my Raidmax Smilodon case and loved how both sides of the case fold out. I was a little worried about only having 1 80mm fan as my out take, but read that it cooled well so I went for it with high hopes. I gotta say that 80mm fan sure pushes the air out well =) I even used one of my side fans as an out take and that seemed to work fine as well. Great solid steel case. The door on it stays closed with magnets.. Fairly weak ones.. Door is made of steal and plastic and swings open easily while handling, but still a great case.

Overall this build cost me $1250.00 including the monitor. It is not overclocked. When Playing Crysis I had the game test my settings and was given "Very High Spec." It plays well on my 8800 GT and only experienced lag on a few occasions. COD4 runs perfect. God I love that game lol. I am looking forward to seeing how well Age of Conan runs on my PC. I think it will run the game fine *crosses fingers.* 

Ummm yea what else.. Raidmax case door has 5 LED lights on it. The case came with 2 of the 4 80mm fans being blue fans (actually 1 of them is multi-colored.) I purchased an additional 80mm blue fan later for a bit extra lighting. The wiring needs to be cleaned up. As of right now my PSU fan is crappin out on me. I have a new PSU on it's way so it will be fine. In the meantime I have a spare 80mm fan blowing up into my PSU to help cool it. Once I get my new PSU I am going to tuck and hide all the cords a bit better for appearance and increased air flow.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a laptop that I got around three months ago for around $600, so its specs aren't really impressive. lol 

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55 1.80 GHz
959 MB RAM
32-bit Operating System
150 GB hard drive
video memory: 287 (64 mb dedicated and 223 mb shared)
I also have windows Vista

Needless to say, I don't think this will be running Crysis. Ever. I don't really care about that game. I just wish I could play medieval: total war 2 =(

I'm hoping this laptop lasts me 5-6 years.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

SebFontain your system is amazing...i would have totally gone intel if i could change back but i'm lazy to upgrade right now and feels a little soon since i upgraded...maybe in another year or two

Built it from scratch with parts i bought...when i do upgrade in a year or two i'll probably keep the case, and power supply and video card if they are still up to snuff or move this video card into my 2nd computer...Really disappointed with the Biostar Tforce 570 motherboard as it DOESN'T have phenom support - i've emailed their customer support about it and nada they just don't support it while my other computer with a $40 cheaper motherboard an Asus 690 does support it...meh



Case: Cooler Master
Cooling: Scythe Mini Ninja for CPU and whatever came with this case
CPU: Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.9ghz
RAM: Corsair 2x1G DDR2 PC5300 Memory
Mobo: Biostar Tforce 570 SLI
PSU: Silverstone Element 550W
Sound: Onboard sound
Graphics: EVGA Geforce 8800GT 512MB PCI-E
HD: 160GB Sata 7200RPM 8MB
NIC: Onboard NIC
Monitor: Samsung 21.6 Syncmaster 216BW
Mouse: Regular old logitech
Keyboard: Regular old logitech
Speakers: Logitech
OS: Windows XP Pro SP3 beta


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Alright



Case: Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gaming Case
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6600 (95W Edition) 2.40GHz @ 2.80GHz (overclocked)
RAM: 2x Crucial Ballistix 1GB DDR2 PC2-8500C5
GFX: BFG GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB GDDR3 (overclocked)
Mobo: Abit IP35 Pro (Socket 775)
HDD: 2x Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA-II 
PSU: Corsair HX 620W ATX2.2 Modular PSU
DVD-RW: Pioneer DVR-112DBK 18x DVD±RW

Speakers: Altec Lansing MX5021 2.1 Speaker System
Keyboard: £10 basic Logitech thing.. works for me.
Mouse: Logitech MX518

Monitor: LG L226WTQ 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor
Monitor2 (not pictured): Hyundai 17" L70S+ LCD Monitor

(i only have two because the Hyundai is an old one.. having two monitors occasionally comes in useful so i decided to keep it)

I built this just before christmas when i got a tax refund and a payrise. 

I replaced all the cooling with silent fans or passive heatsinks (i can't stand loud computers...) so this computer is extremely quiet. It gets slightly louder when playing certain games but it's not really noticeable.. it would be constantly silent if it wasn't overclocked.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Really nice rig Meee!! I have always loved the look of the Antec Nine Hundred.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I started with an HP desktop
AMD dual core processor (its really old, from when they first came out...so it's pretty slow)
2 gigs RAM
BFG Tech Nvidia 8600GTS OC
Creative x-fi Xtreme Gamer sound card
and windows XP

It's pretty nice for being pretty cheap, runs Call of Duty 4...so I'm happy :boogie


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Meee

I really like your setup, and especially your desktop wallpaper

Do they have a post your desktop wallpaper thread here on the forums? because i totally want some new wallpapers...


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Halcyon said:


> Meee
> Do they have a post your desktop wallpaper thread here on the forums? because i totally want some new wallpapers...


this is an awesome wallpaper site, lots of funny stuff:
http://brev-media.com/wallpapers/
really high resolution on most of them also :eyes


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Athlon 64 X2 +5600
4 Gb ram
ATI X1650 Pro
Win XP Pro SP3


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Intel Quad core 2.4 GHZ
8mb bus
4GB ram
780GB SATA hard drive space
2 x 16x Dvd drives (1 being a lightscribe)
256mb Nvidia card
24" LCD samsung
20.1" LCD LG
G15 keyboard
G5 mouse
400W Logitech 5.1 surround speakers with 10" subwoofer.
and some Dell case with front USB
Windows Vista Premium
Tv tuner card
Creative Audigy sound card


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

My desktop
HP Pavilion
AMD Phenom 9500+ quadcore processor
2x1 GB + 2x512MB RAM (3GB total)
2x320GB HD (640 total, but since they calculate the actual GB's wrong in the marketing stuff, it's closer to 596...why must they do that)
nVidia GeForce 8500 graphics
TV tuner card
Lightscribe CD-RW/DVD supermulti drive
HP 19" widescreen LCD monitor
Windows Vista Home Premium

My laptop (just over 2 years old)
HP Pavilion (yeah, bit of brand loyalty there, but I've never EVER had a problem with any of their stuff, unlike other brands. That and I got used to seeing HP logos all over... Windows on the other hand...)
AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3200+
2x256MB Ram (512 total)
100GB hard drive (again only actually about 93)
ATI Raedon 200M integrated thing (it has a S-video out, which I have used many times)
CD-RW/DVD+-RW/DVD+RDL (can't do -RDL for whatever reason)
Built in Wireless
15.4 brightview widescreen LCD screen (uh huh)
Windows XP Home Service Pack 2

My old PC that I keep abound because I want to do something with it..it broke and we got a cheap replacement (since it is 3 years newer, it blew away this one) and I fixed it(sort of). We got it in late 2001
Sony Vaio
1.5GHz Intel Pentium 4
256MB RAM
60GB hard drive (partitioned strangely in to a drive of about 20 and one of about 40..they were actually some strange numbers)
4x nvidia TNT M64
DVD-Rom
CD-RW (2 separate drives...those were the days)
Windows XP Home


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I also have a 4yr old emachines laptop.

emachines m6810

CPU: Athlon 64 Mobile 2 GHz
RAM: 1 gig
HD: 60 GB IDE
Display: 15.4 in. WXGA TFT Active Matrix
OS: XP Home
CD/DVD: CD-RW/DVD-ROM
GPU: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600 64mb

Not sure what the sound card is. Most likely an onboard type. Not sure what my network card is either. Most likely an intergrated onboard as well.

Was a good lappy for the years I had it. Played WoW great with the RAM upgrade I made a few years ago. Also played BF2142 well on low settings and with XP tweaks. Kinda on the heavy side though.. I believe it weighs roughly 15 pounds... Such a pain to carry in the airports... As of now I use it mainly for it's hard drive (storrage.) Also good for torrents. The LCD screen had a few problems though... Opening and closing the lappy caused some wiring to loosen which caused the screen to dull and fade when bumped or moved. Had to completely open the screen and glue the wiring in place but still as of today the screen's brightness look a bit on the dull side.. Definetly not even as near as being as bright as my Acer 22". Still was a good lappy!


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

just upgraded recently with these parts

athlon 64 x2 6000+
asus m2n-sli deluxe
2gb ram
18x dvd writer 
xfx geforce 8600 gt xxx
500gb sata drive

im using onboard sound, so i dont think ill get a sound card. still using my old mouse and keyboard (next to replace!). still using same ol' 17 inch lcd (or is it 19 inch?)


----------



## Reaper_456 (Apr 24, 2007)

Eek I have a slow comp compared to some of you, but thats okay. My rig has served me well these past 3yrs. Just recently it was placed into an old mircon millennia tower. Space and more space







let the modding commence.

Specs 
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ OverClocked at 2.2ghz I've been told that you couldnt do that.
Gigabyte K7 Triton GA-7n400s-l
512 stick of ram Ohh the memory capacity :rofl 
80gb Western Digital
30gb westerm Digital
XFX Geforce 7600 gs 512 onboard ram AGP card, upgrade from Jaton 3dforce fx 5700le
580 watt power supply, upgrade from a 250 watt.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

played around to merge 3 photos into one...computer room in my house, those are real plants and i don't know the room looks kinda girly ops I just cleaned the room so its looking bit better than usual....and the chairs are uncomfortable










computer on left Coolermaster Case, 22 inch samsung lcd, 3.0GHZ AM2 X2, 2GB RAM, 8800GT 512mb, Biostar Tforce 570(Hard-drive just died for this system yesterday :rain )

computer on right *11 year old Aopen Case* - the case of my 2nd computer i bought 11 years ago which was a pentium II 350mhz, case is still sturdy and strong but not very attractive, 19 inch samsung lcd, 2.4ghz AM2 X2, 2GB Ram, 7600GT 256mb, Asus 690


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Desktop, which I just recently built:
Intel Core 2 Duo 3.0 GHz
2GB RAM
1x500GB HD
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB
21" LCD Monitor

Laptop:
Intel Core Duo 1.73GHz
1GB RAM
120GB Internal HD, 250GB external USB HD
14.1" monitor
nVidia GeForce Go 7200 128MB


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

Windiwa Vista Home Premium
Manufacturer Dell
Model Dimension DXP061
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 
CPU [email protected] 2.13GHz 
RAM 2046MB
System type 32-bit O/S
NIVIDIA Gfourse 8600 GTS
ACPIx86-based PC
Toaster
Coffee Pot
MicrowaveFridge
And a Pony.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

1x Athlon X2 6000+
2x 1GB OCZ PC6400 Plat. Rev 2
1x ATI 3870 512MB
1x MSI K9A2 CF


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

vai fan said:


> can someone tell me if my laptop is decent? i don't know that much about them. can i play video games on it?
> 
> Windiwa Vista Home Premium
> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5250 @ 1.50GHz
> ...


Yep that looks good specs for a laptop, 8600 in laptop nice

Don't think you'll be able to play Crysis fast but you should be able to play it at least, thats probably the most system taxing game out right now for the computer so you have a pretty good laptop I think

other than Crysis you should be able to buy any PC game right now and it should play pretty well


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

pentium 2 celeron 400
64mb sd-100 ram
16mb voodoo 3 graphics card
16-bit sounderblaster card
6.4gb hard drive
some crappy motherboard

I know, ancient technology.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Pinzelhead said:


> pentium 2 celeron 400
> 64mb sd-100 ram
> 16mb voodoo 3 graphics card
> 16-bit sounderblaster card
> ...


voodoo is awesome man

I like playing around with older systems and seeing what they can run, i think on that system you could run

Quake2, Unreal Tournament, Tribes 1, Age of Empires 2, Starcraft, Diablo 2 - i still have Tribes 1 installed, lots of fun and its downloadably (not sure if thats a word) free now...still some people playing it

Do you use Windows 98?


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Gigabyte GA-M61SME-S2
Athlon 64 X2 4000+ @2.2Ghz
2GB (2x1GB) DDR2-533
Radeon HD3850 512MB
Vista Business Edition (x64)
Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic

Not a monster rig by any stretch of the imagination, but it gets the job done.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

^Nice upgrade Slurp! How is that 8800gt treating you?? =P


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Gigagbyte GA-M59SLI-S5 board
AMD Athlon x64 dual core 5000+ Black Ed. @3.15 GHz
4GB Patriot Extreme DDR2 @ 900 MHz 4-4-4-12-2
Geforce 7900GT (the bottleneck of my system)
840 GB of storage
Windows XP x64 Pro.


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

amd 64 2800+ @ 1.8ghz
512mb ram
win xp pro
just some weak setup i slapped together couple years ago


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

Windows 2000 Professional
633MHz Celeron Processor
NTSC Color Monitor (Issues to work out)
VGA to NTSC Video Adapter
100Mbps LAN Card
14x48 DVD ROM Drive
12x10x32 CD ROM Burner
40GB Hard Drive
3.5 inch floppy drive
56k fax modem
NTSC Video Capture Card
256MB RAM
USB1.0 x2 (more with hub)
Parallel, Serial ports
Sound: Line-in, Line-out/speakers, microphone
Video, etc are OEM.
Color, ink-jet printer

It's an old computer-- eight years to be exact, but it does the job.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

ElectricVolcano said:


> Windows 2000 Professional
> 633MHz Celeron Processor
> NTSC Color Monitor (Issues to work out)
> VGA to NTSC Video Adapter
> ...


old computers rock, fun tinkering around with them to get them to run todays applications

Have you checked webpages like http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites.html to see if they have any cheap monitors out there? Its like ebay but your city specific and free to use, select your city and there's bunch of stuff for sale there

I sold my 17 Inch CRT for $15.00 and bunch of other older computer gear, like 200mmx laptop for $30.00


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Q6600 2.40ghz
2 GB ram
500gb HD SATAII
8800gt 512mb
600w OCZ PSU
Win XP


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I already posted my spec's. This is my gaming PC. Sorry for the crooked pic's, was in a hurry at the time taken.

22" LCD Acer Widescreen









Med tower (please excuse the wiring job.)









PC and desk.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

What's that wallpaper you're using? Looks nice.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

still waiting for a computer that beats mine and i bought it last august.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Well I definetly got u beat Noca =)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

SebFontain said:


> Well I definetly got u beat Noca =)


can you post your specs of which one beats me besides my video card maybe?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I am looking at overall spec's and vid cards play a big part in how mean of a machine u got. Halcyon and Meee also have kick *** rigs as well as a few others.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll bite.

2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz 
4GB RAM PC2-6400 DDR2 (Exp. To 8GB) 
Hard Drive 750GB 7200RPM SATA 
NVIDIA GeForce 8500GT 512MB
TV Tuner NTSC / ATSC / FM


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

noobs


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

yea looks who's talkin


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

2x quadcore xeons (the core 2 e series, 8 cores)
32gb RAM
dual 128gb SSD Raid 0
Windows 7 64-bit
4x 8800GTS SLI

I get 1million FPS in crysis. It's too fast. 
In fact, when I install Vista instead and play crysis, it says the FPS is "infinity".


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

lolololololol i had not had my laugh today.. thank you Mouse lolololololol!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> 2x quadcore xeons (the core 2 e series, 8 cores)
> 32gb RAM
> dual 128gb SSD Raid 0
> Windows 7 64-bit
> ...


how much did that computer cost?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Noca said:


> how much did that computer cost?


MouseWithoutKeyboard is joking, but that machine is mostly buildable now. That's about $30,000 worth of hardware (the SSDs are $8000 by themselves). And you'd only get 100FPS in Crysis... but load times would be _really_ fast 

-Ryan


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Athlon X2 4800+
160GB Hard Drive, 320GB Drive
2GB RAM 
Radeon X1950 Pro (gonna change this soon )
Windows Vista + XP SP3 dualboot FTW


Old Machine: 

Athlon XP 2800+
1.5GB RAM (hehe)
160GB Hard Drive
Radeon X1650 Pro
No OS atm (in process of reformatting)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Athlon XP 2300+
768MB RAM
240GB over 2 hard drives
Radeon X1650 Pro

I don't really play many modern PC games, so I'll probably just use this until the motherboard/processor croaks. Yes, I know you could build something like this out of things you'd find in the garbage dump. :lol


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Umm I know it says desktop, but I'm gonna post my laptop specs since its my main computer now. My desktop is 8 yrs old...... 

dual 2.4 ghz processors
2 gig ram
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M 256mb

Its a nice gaming comp even tho its a laptop. It was supposed to be for my wife for work, but I kind of hijacked it to play games on.  Hopefully sometime soon I'll be able to get myself an Alienware desktop.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Current computer specs:

Same computer case
Intel 2.4GHz QuadCore
4GB RAM
Asus 8800GTS 640MB
Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit edition

My computer is sitting idle though because the installation got screwed after trying to install SP1...


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

My PC was pretty solid a few years ago but I have sort of gotten out of gaming so it still serves my needs well. 

A64 3500+ OC'd to 2.5ghz
eVGA K8-NF41 motherboard
ATI Radeon x850xt
4GB OCZ Platinum PC3200 RAM
2x 250GB SATA HDs
XP Home
Fedora Core 3 

It's about time I clean out my hard drives and start over again, I think that I might try a new linux distro.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Here comes another antique. Hard to believe I'm still using this pile of junk. Desperately need to buy a new PC. 


Intel Pentium III - 800 MHz 
128MB PC133 SDRAM
On-board audio/video chipsets (Intel motherboard)
30GB HDD
52x CD-ROM
56Kbps Modem

Now beat that for ridiculously low specs ...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am too embarrassed to say. Suffice to say I am pretty much using a dinosaur.


----------

